# Breeds that changed your mind.



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Kpoos thread got me thinking about this. I mentioned that I was never that crazy about Bostons until I met one. I also met a Pekingese at a recent dog show that really stole my heart. He had the head tilt perfected and the cutest, extremely expressive face. I've always heard Pekes are tempermental and don't like new people, but this little guy was so extroverted. I'm not saying I want one of these breeds, but these two dogs really made me think. 

Another breed that I've always liked, but meeting them made me adore, are pitbulls. I've never met sweeter dogs. I've known several and all were extremely affectionate. My brother found a stray pit a few years ago and brought him for Thanksgiving weeks after taking him in. I was nervous to have a pitbull, w/ an unkown history come to my house. I was dozing on the couch when my brother and his wife arrived and Hawg ran into the house and jumped in my lap. Everytime I sat down the whole week he curled up beside me. I adore my "nephew" and I would love to adopt a Pittie someday.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh I love so many breeds but I'm so limited because I'm allergic to many. The ones that shed skin cells quickly are the worst breeds for me to be around and some of the ones I love so much. The owner of the store where my husband works is the director of the Humane Society here. He has a lot of dogs that he claims as his but one in particular is this great dane that was brought in ages ago and he has just claimed him as his. He's not available for adoption anymore but he lives at the Humane Society and goes to work with him at the store everyday. It was partly because of this dane that our Humane Society got dog runs so he can go in his run everyday after "work" and enjoy himself. He's the sweetest dog ever. He sheds like a cat and is as lazy as a cat. If I wasn't so anal about shedding I'd want a great dane. I think seeing him changed my mind about what they were but I have a lot of breeds that I'd love to take in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

For good or bad?

I used to think goldendoodles were gorgeous, sweet looking dogs, then I became a groomer and got to be a lot closer to the dogs. Some are okay.. but it's too much work for something with an ADD problem.

I also don't care for malimutes and huskies after being a groomer. I've learned not to go for breeds on their looks.

Though, for good, I've met a giant schnauzer, and I used to think they were really protective dogs, almost chow like towards strangers, but the one I met last week completely changed my mind. He was a doll, not just in personality, but for his complete groom.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i used to hate soft coated weatens but now i groom 5 and i have one who is lovely i have kind of changed my mind on them 

and i used to think bedlingtos where so ugly but now i love them and plan on owning one one day


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I used to hate small dogs, then I met Fonzie! I'm now sold on poodles - love the ease of the smaller size, and the fact that they don't shed. Of course, the personality is great, too!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Does it have to be dogs?

I grew up riding horses. I played around with hunters in high school and in college I worked four summers on a guest ranch. In the late 1980's I was living in Seattle and I was asked to exercise a 3 gaited American Saddlebred (former show horse). Now there is a lot of prejudice against saddleseat horses outside of that discipline and I was skeptical. Once I got on, though, I was sold. It was like driving a Ferrari! What a blast!

He stole my heart. I had never encountered a horse that was so honest, so willing and that truly gave 100%. I knew that I had to have one of my own. Ten years or so later, I able to buy one of my own and he exceeded every expectation I had. Although an ASB he went on to have a rather illustrious career as a dressage horse. He even made an article in Dressage Today about ASBs in dressage! 

I'm in between horses now, but I'll only ever have an ASB from now on (ok... maybe a couple of fat ponies too).


----------



## RachelH (Nov 20, 2009)

I should not admit this but...
I did not like Poodles at ALL until I started grooming. Now...I am obsessed!
I did not like any of the 'foo-foo' dogs. Only the short haired ones for me! Now, the 'foo-foo's' are my life....
Funny how a few years changes everything!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

RachelH said:


> I should not admit this but...
> I did not like Poodles at ALL until I started grooming. Now...I am obsessed!
> I did not like any of the 'foo-foo' dogs. Only the short haired ones for me! Now, the 'foo-foo's' are my life....
> Funny how a few years changes everything!


Funny thing, I was sort of the same.......now I have 2 Poms and a standard! And I agree now I am hooked completely


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I was the same too, no WAY would I want a poodle!!! lol. Don't want anything else now...

I had to laugh at the soft coated wheatens, I used to LIKE them, but have recently had to turn away two seperate SCWT without grooming them cos they were unhandlable... I don't like 'em so much anymore.... lol

I agree with huskies/malamutes since becoming a groomer, I'm not at all drawn to them like I used to think I was!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I had to laugh at the soft coated wheatens, I used to LIKE them, but have recently had to turn away two seperate SCWT without grooming them cos they were unhandlable... I don't like 'em so much anymore.... lol


Yeah there's other groomers at my salon that won't touch them too.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

It was poodles for me too.
I have two clients at the clinic with exceptional spoos, and I dogsit for both of them. They stole my heart.

My very first horse (and the one I had since I was 9) was a straight egyptian arabian, and I loved him to pieces, he was very intelligent, gentle and eager to please, not to mention drop dead gorgeous. I would ride lesson horses, etc and nothing compared to him. I thought (at the risk of getting flamed) quarter horses were slow, stubborn and dumb, and I didn't like mares. 

Until I met Tiki, my friend's QH. She was the most gentle, intelligent, beautiful horse I ever met. She changed my mind on quarter horses, I'm definitely a fan now! She passed away recently as well (not long after my old guy), but she actually has me considering a quarter horse if/when I ever get another.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Until I met Tiki, my friend's QH. She was the most gentle, intelligent, beautiful horse I ever met. She changed my mind on quarter horses, I'm definitely a fan now! She passed away recently as well (not long after my old guy), but she actually has me considering a quarter horse if/when I ever get another.


LOL! I've ridden my share of QHs and they just don't do it for me. To me, they are the Labs of the horse world.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

cbrand said:


> LOL! I've ridden my share of QHs and they just don't do it for me. To me, they are the Labs of the horse world.


I would like mine 1/2 QH and 1/2 TB please! Oh, and if you want any fat little ponies, I have the cutiest Haflinger colts I can send your way! lol Their called the "golden retreiver" of horses, but I believe they are much more stubborn than goldens!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Kpoos thread got me thinking about this. I mentioned that I was never that crazy about Bostons until I met one. I also met a Pekingese at a recent dog show that really stole my heart. He had the head tilt perfected and the cutest, extremely expressive face. I've always heard Pekes are tempermental and don't like new people, but this little guy was so extroverted. I'm not saying I want one of these breeds, but these two dogs really made me think.
> 
> Another breed that I've always liked, but meeting them made me adore, are pitbulls. I've never met sweeter dogs. I've known several and all were extremely affectionate. My brother found a stray pit a few years ago and brought him for Thanksgiving weeks after taking him in. I was nervous to have a pitbull, w/ an unkown history come to my house. I was dozing on the couch when my brother and his wife arrived and Hawg ran into the house and jumped in my lap. Everytime I sat down the whole week he curled up beside me. I adore my "nephew" and I would love to adopt a Pittie someday.


I have never reallly been fond of pitbulls until I started working with my current job. I have several co-workers who own pitbulls that are rehabilitated fighting dogs, they are extremely affectionate and loveable dogs... and they love...love...love their humans. (very sad that that is one of the reasons they are used for dogfighting) I have even considered adopting one.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> I have never reallly been fond of pitbulls until I started working with my current job. I have several co-workers who own pitbulls that are rehabilitated fighting dogs, they are extremely affectionate and loveable dogs... and they love...love...love their humans. (very sad that that is one of the reasons they are used for dogfighting) I have even considered adopting one.


Pit bulls have changed my mind as well, I used to be scared of them when I was 12. Now they are my favorite breed. PS pit bull don't have to be trained to fight. This is why peoples pit bulls end up in the shelter they believe that bs that they must be trained to fight in order to be DA. Its totally untrue. I have Met many DA pit bull who where raised in a normal family home. And of course not all pit bulls have DA my bf owns one that is not DA.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellent point Roxy, it's not always the owner, sometimes it's just genetics. There is only so much you can do with an aggressive or weak temperment. Not that those dogs (of any breed) can't make good pets in the right environment.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

cash said:


> I would like mine 1/2 QH and 1/2 TB please! Oh, and if you want any fat little ponies, I have the cutiest Haflinger colts I can send your way! lol Their called the "golden retreiver" of horses, but I believe they are much more stubborn than goldens!


Oooh where I used to board had Haflingers, I loved them.

So cute.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Pit bulls have changed my mind as well, I used to be scared of them when I was 12. Now they are my favorite breed. PS pit bull don't have to be trained to fight. This is why peoples pit bulls end up in the shelter they believe that bs that they must be trained to fight in order to be DA. Its totally untrue. I have Met many DA pit bull who where raised in a normal family home. And of course not all pit bulls have DA my bf owns one that is not DA.


My dogs a bit DA =/ she was our first dog though and we knew NOTHING about socializing. I want to take her to obedience classes at my work to maybe help with it. Is four years old too late?

And as far as horses go.. if I see a horse, I see a horse! I don't see specific breeds lol. Oh, wait, white horse! That's different than a black horse! (Yeah, my knowledge goes far!)


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a friend a few years ago that was obsessed with large birds. She used to drag me around to the bird stores to look at Cockatoos with her. I was bored to death. I had never had a bird and couldn't understand her fascination with a two legged creature with feathers and a beak that could break your finger.

.......then I met Paco! A Ducorp Cockatoo who was the cuddliest of beings. Needless to say, Paco came home with me. I loved him dearly. My step son was allergic to him and I had to rehome Paco. A friend of mine has him and they are doing wonderful together. Plus I get to see him from time to time.

I completely understand humans and their birds now.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh, wait, white horse! That's different than a black horse! (Yeah, my knowledge goes far!)


Well... there are white horses, black horses and RED horses!!  This is my Suffolk Punch, Xenophon... Maybe he's why I fell in love with red poodles!!??!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, Plum, that is a HUGE horse!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

And, believe it or not, he's afraid of almost EVERYTHING (except cookies!)  We call him our big, red chicken!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Chows, we had a chow when i was 5 and I still remember her being the cuddliest dog ever

I was almost set on getting a chow before I met my neighbors poodles =]]
then I was hooked xD

My mom still refuses to go to about 4 vets in our area because they wouldn't treat our chow when she was sick...they said she was mean without even meeting her v.v-


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> My mom still refuses to go to about 4 vets in our area because they wouldn't treat our chow when she was sick...they said she was mean without even meeting her v.v-


I've heard horror stories about chows from other groomers, but I really think it depends on how you socialize them. My ex's family had a chow/st.bernard mix (she just looked like a chow with st.bernard markings) and that dog was harmless. You could break into the house, shove past her, and steal whatever you wanted (hypothetically speaking) and she would just follow you wagging her tail with her big purple tongue out.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats the way Shiba was 
I've heard the horror stories too, and so did my mom xD
lots of criticism from people to her because she had a chow AND children :O
lol

I mean I can't say if she was socialized well or not I don't remember EVERYTHING from when I was 5 
but I do remember all my friends just coming and going with no problem from her, maybe a big wet lick here and there ((from her purple tongue  ))


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

For me it was pugs! I may not plan to own one, but I had a very negative image of them previous to meeting them. I always thought they were rather ugly (with a few exceptions) and unhealthy little dogs. 
I met this one at the DP today who was absolutely precious! She was trim and fit and had this really cute pug face, but wasn't all fat and unhealthy looking like most pugs I've seen. She was so active and friendly and pleasant to be around. 

Hmm... another breed I met and liked for the better would be border collies. I DO plan to own one of these one day. I always thought they were WAY too much for me, way too high energy, too much in general! I didn't think I would like that constant drive. I met my teacher's BC, Lilah, and she was not only GORGEOUS, but she was just incredible to be around. The more I met, the more I liked them!  Their enthusiasm is contagious.


----------



## Desert Fire (Nov 25, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Well... there are white horses, black horses and RED horses!!  This is my Suffolk Punch, Xenophon... Maybe he's why I fell in love with red poodles!!??!!


He is gorgeous! Must be close to 18 hands? I love chestnuts. As far as horses go give me a sabino arab. I just love them. Dogs it has to be Chin. I cannot see having another breed. I love my griffy but she isn't as people oriented as chin are


----------

